
Google Transparency Report Shows Rising Trend of Government Surveillance - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/google-transparency-report-shows-rising-trend-government-surveillance
======
DamnYuppie
Hmmmm....sometimes I read these I feel like a sheep, as if I am supposed to
become indignant upon command, which sadly I usually do.

Yet to be honest I am more saddened by the ignorance of my fellow countrymen
then of the governments increasing distrust and oppression. Large groups of
people in power tend to like to stay in power and will do anything to
accomplish it. This has been proven time and time again throughout history.
All hail "corporate feudalism"!

